# devel/ncurses fetch fail



## Alain De Vos (Nov 10, 2021)

```
[00:00:02] umtx shared locks               (-o)  unlimited
[00:00:02] --End resource limits--
[00:00:02] =======================<phase: check-sanity   >============================
[00:00:02] ===========================================================================
[00:00:02] =======================<phase: pkg-depends    >============================
[00:00:02] ===>   ncurses-6.2.20210626 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
[00:00:02] ===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/pkg-1.17.2.pkg
[00:00:03] [ap-ports-job-07] Installing pkg-1.17.2...
[00:00:03] [ap-ports-job-07] Extracting pkg-1.17.2: .......... done
[00:00:04] ===>   ncurses-6.2.20210626 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
[00:00:04] ===>   Returning to build of ncurses-6.2.20210626
[00:00:04] ===========================================================================
[00:00:04] =======================<phase: fetch-depends  >============================
[00:00:04] ===========================================================================
[00:00:04] =======================<phase: fetch          >============================
[00:00:04] => ncurses-6.2-20210626.tgz doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/ncurses.
[00:00:04] => Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.invisible-island.net/ncurses/current/ncurses-6.2-20210626.tgz
[00:00:06] fetch: ftp://ftp.invisible-island.net/ncurses/current/ncurses-6.2-20210626.tgz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
[00:00:06] => Attempting to fetch https://invisible-mirror.net/archives/ncurses/current/ncurses-6.2-20210626.tgz
[00:00:07] fetch: https://invisible-mirror.net/archives/ncurses/current/ncurses-6.2-20210626.tgz: Not Found
[00:00:07] => Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/ncurses/ncurses-6.2-20210626.tgz
[00:00:08] fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/ncurses/ncurses-6.2-20210626.tgz: Not Found
[00:00:08] => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
[00:00:08] => port manually into /portdistfiles/ncurses and try again.
[00:00:08] *** Error code 1
[00:00:08] 
[00:00:08] Stop.
[00:00:08] make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/ncurses
[00:00:08] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:00:08] ===>  Cleaning for ncurses-6.2.20210626
[00:00:08] build of devel/ncurses | ncurses-6.2.20210626 ended at Wed Nov 10 02:09:28 CET 2021
[00:00:08] build time: 00:00:07
[00:00:08] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## alx82 (Nov 12, 2021)

Same here:

There is a commit on main port branch: 


```
commit 2d69fd1ea3384abafc03e60bb3621be2cb5961cb
Author: Steve Wills <swills@FreeBSD.org>
Date:   Wed Oct 27 10:48:08 2021 -0400

    devel/ncurses: update to 6.3 and fix fetch
    
    This moves the port to a release version instead of a snapshot, where it
    will hopefully stay for the foreseeable future.
    
    PR:             259469
    Reported by:    khb <khb.dev@gmail.com>
    MFH:            2021Q4
```

But I don't see that commit in the 2021Q4 branch that I'm using. I've cherry-picked it atm.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 13, 2021)

Cross-reference FreeBSD bug 259768 – devel/ncurses fetch fails

Also, Alain's other recent fetch-related topics:

<https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/82860/>
<https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/82877/>
<https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/82876/>
<https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/82877/>
<https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/82900/>


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 17, 2021)

Afterthought: 



Alain De Vos said:


> Now testing main.
> Result in a few days , but it looks good.



If you want to continue with quarterly, you could, I guess, temporarily edit your /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default/devel/ncurses/Makefile to work with e.g. available superior <https://invisible-mirror.net/archives/ncurses/current/ncurses-6.2-20210807.tgz> *however* you'd have to also make changes relating to checksums, and so on.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 17, 2021)

Alain De Vos why not use poudriere-devel?

You can allow it to fetch packages from quarterly. Without building. <https://www.freshports.org/devel/ncurses/#packages> there's 6.2.20210626.


----------

